# My Puppy's ears are changing? Is it normal PICTURE



## HeartHypnotic (Jul 5, 2015)

Hi I have a Cavalier King Charles Spaniel cross, named Zoe.
She is almost 14 weeks, I've noticed her right ear started to shift backwards about 2 weeks ago and has stayed that way, now this morning her other ear has followed suit, is this normal within such a short period? Also because of her breeding these dogs normally have floppy ears, am I right they should be floppy?

A picture of her at 8 weeks, and now at 13 weeks.

also, she's now 3.1kg (6.8lbs) anyone know approx. how much she'll weigh fully grown? I know she's going to be a small dog.









Thanks


----------



## DogTheGreat (Jul 9, 2015)

Given that she's not a purebred King Charles, she could very well not have floppy ears when it's all said and done. Puppies ears can do crazy things while they are teething, so you'll just have to stick it out to know for sure. For reference, my Aussie pup, whose ears are finally set now, had prick ears on and off from 3.5mo-6mo. At 8mo, she has one semi-prick and one rose ear. 

Can't say how big she might get since what she's mixed with isn't defined.


----------



## HeartHypnotic (Jul 5, 2015)

DogTheGreat said:


> Given that she's not a purebred King Charles, she could very well not have floppy ears when it's all said and done. Puppies ears can do crazy things while they are teething, so you'll just have to stick it out to know for sure. For reference, my Aussie pup, whose ears are finally set now, had prick ears on and off from 3.5mo-6mo. At 8mo, she has one semi-prick and one rose ear.
> 
> Can't say how big she might get since what she's mixed with isn't defined.


Hi, the mother is purebred Cavalier, father is Shih Tzu x Pomeranian. thanks


----------



## BigLittle (May 28, 2014)

It's normal for their ears to start standing up a bit while they are teething. Louie had rose ears when we got him at 10 weeks, had one standing ear/one button ear for the longest time, and went symmetrical at the end of teething.

Considering there is pom in your dog's heritage, I would not be shocked if his ears stand up more than the average Cav's.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

HeartHypnotic said:


> Hi, the mother is purebred Cavalier, father is Shih Tzu x Pomeranian. thanks


Yeah, and the pom part means that dad carried for prick ears, so you could end up with her having literally ANY kind of ears. Looking at that, there, I'm willing to bet you end up with prick or airplane instead of floppy. I could, however, be wrong.

Also size? I dunno, 9-10lbs ,give or take. 

CUTE little sucker.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

She is a mix, she could have any kind of ear. Her ears are roseing, and they can easily go from that to the prick ears that poms have, or they could stay rosed. I do not see them going back to floppy, just in my experience, my breed has rose ears, once they are rosed they do not go back.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Also, I hate to be... difficult, but that dog does not seem to have the coat I would expect if the only breeds were cav, pom, and shih-tzu. There's just not enough of it for any of those three. From the look of her, she's going to be a short coated dog. Shihs, Cavs, and poms all have quite a bit of fur as a puppy. 

So whatever else is there could be influencing her ears, too.


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

What a cutie


----------



## gwd (Sep 6, 2014)

CptJack said:


> Also, I hate to be... difficult, but that dog does not seem to have the coat I would expect if the only breeds were cav, pom, and shih-tzu. There's just not enough of it for any of those three. From the look of her, she's going to be a short coated dog. Shihs, Cavs, and poms all have quite a bit of fur as a puppy.
> 
> So whatever else is there could be influencing her ears, too.


I totally agree. Any of those three breeds and I'd expect more coat.


----------



## Whip (Jul 19, 2015)

Puppy ears do the craziest things. When Fable was a puppy, I was pretty sure she would have prick ears before they decided to flop back down.
I agree about Zoe's breed mix. There must be something else in there to account for her coat. She's adorable!


----------



## HeartHypnotic (Jul 5, 2015)

CptJack said:


> Also, I hate to be... difficult, but that dog does not seem to have the coat I would expect if the only breeds were cav, pom, and shih-tzu. There's just not enough of it for any of those three. From the look of her, she's going to be a short coated dog. Shihs, Cavs, and poms all have quite a bit of fur as a puppy.
> 
> So whatever else is there could be influencing her ears, too.


that's what I've thought from the start but was told Father is purebred Cavalier, mother pomeranian x shih tzu. I can't see any pomeranian or Shih Tzu in her, only cav. and she was $1200. I actually mentioned to my sister the other day she reminded me sometimes of a Jack Russell Terrier, she does seem to have a strong prey drive.. especially for my cat! here are pictures of her sisters and brother

















More pictures of puppy


----------



## Dog Person (Sep 14, 2012)

Unfortunately when you have a mutt there is no guarantee on what it will look like. Some of those photos look like Beagle to me but with a longer coat.

Our last dog and now this dog were supposedly Lab mixes and they turned out on the "smaller" side ... Maggie was 40 lbs and Zoey is 33 lbs. Maggie was a fur ball when not clipped to look like a Lab and everyone sees Beagle in Zoey. So who knows what could be in them. 

I will say that they all are cute!


----------



## Sunak (Jul 3, 2014)

So cute. Thanks.

I only have my own experience as an anecdote. My lab mix puppy's ears started out completely floppy and changed to completely upright. It's funny how both positions looked beautiful.


----------



## hookilau (Jun 10, 2015)

She's adorable!!

Playing fast & loose, when pups were about 4 months old, we used to double that weight for a round about approximation of the adult weight, give or take a few pounds.


----------

